# ItalianStallion131's builds



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Start this of with this one im doing now

Gonne Lowride it










Ready for paint











After Paint


























With the Tape Removed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well here is another one, I had gotten sick on this one, had to strip it and repaint/bmf it


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

cool ben! the wagon is sweet lookin so far, gonna have to send that into the mag man.
ttyl
manny


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I still crack the hell up everytime you say something about that wagon. Thats fucked up.   sorry man, I'm just twisted I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THE BOMBITA AND THE WAGON ARE LOOKIN GOD BRO :nicoderm:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow that chev actually looks good pink... keep us updated!


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 18 2007, 09:32 AM~7500317
> *wow that chev actually looks good pink... keep us updated!
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looking good........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 18 2007, 09:20 AM~7500470
> *looking good........
> *


X2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks guys more pics of the 53 later


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '53 is lookin' good Ben!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

They both look good! :thumbsup: Now try not to puke on them!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 18 2007, 11:41 AM~7501020
> *They both look good! :thumbsup:  Now try not to puke on them!   :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Another new project on the bench!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that '53 is gonna be nice Ben! i like the new project too :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok here is some photoshop fun. im going in this direction with it

Stock










My way


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesom job, with the photo shop Ben!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Another new project beginning


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well im going promod with this.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

There ya go, that looks better!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 22 2007, 05:32 PM~7748984
> *well im going promod with this.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: .....  ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!!! that mofo looks mean!! :0 :0


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

oh shiettt  .......... say stallion i jus noticed u had shine downs chorus.. thats one hell of a song... luv it bro....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

got the paint on tonight


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks nice ben!

cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Idea there on the color lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

WICKED!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ive been away from choppin for about a year. This is my first attempt back at it again. I know i probably made a few booboos on this but like i said im just getting back into it again

Original:










Chop:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn ben, thats the best oen yet!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is another project i have going on, Its the Boyds 1937 Smoothster. I painted it Panther Pink from the MM Custom Laquer Line


































Doin up the Interior now


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 22 2007, 05:32 PM~7748984
> *well im going promod with this.
> 
> 
> ...


cool project!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 22 2007, 05:32 PM~7748984
> *well im going promod with this.
> 
> 
> ...


were u get dat engine from?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait to see more of the pro mod

BAD ASS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 11 2007, 06:06 AM~8080876
> *cant wait to see more of the pro mod
> 
> BAD ASS
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Kandy Apple Red


































Still havent decided on Rims


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint on the Caddy Ben!

I like the second rims best.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Started another project I call "Bel-Pala 62" its a cross between the 62 Bel-Air and the 65 Impala. So far I've added the rear tailight panel from the 65 impala to the Bel-air and Ive also added the roof from the Impala to the Bel-air

Well I put the 65 Impala roof on the 62 Bel-air today. Still have lots of work to do on it


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looks good :thumbsup: 
....but you may want to make the front windshield just a lil bit bigger


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

oh its not done yet, all i did was mock it up for pics


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Finished my 76 Caprice today


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey m8 looking nice there :cheesy: 
Dont forget to tip the exhuast ends black 

Chris :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Glasshouse turned out nice Ben!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Shawn and Chris


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 7 2007, 08:56 AM~8253369
> *Finished my 76 Caprice today
> 
> 
> ...


2 % tint eh? lookin' forward to getting pulled over? anyways, It looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

came out great.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Concept Camaro with C5R Wing


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Caprice came out nice Ben! that Camaro is looking ILL :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 03:51 PM~8329495
> *Caprice came out nice Ben! that Camaro is looking ILL  :0
> *


x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Ben, I like that wing on it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 17 2007, 05:32 PM~8330744
> *Looks good Ben, I like that wing on it.
> *


X2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well after a mishap with Some superglue on the Green Paint, Its been repainted


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looks alot better!
what wheels are u going to use on that build?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice caprice homie! That camero is bad too :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the new paint on the Camaro MUCH better than the green, nice work!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Update!!! All bmf'd


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 20 2007, 01:05 PM~8355336
> *Well after a mishap with Some superglue on the Green Paint, Its been repainted
> 
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Resin-Chin-Spoile...VQQcmdZViewItem

ebay # 320148207294 if the link don't work....

i think this would work really great with the wing.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 21 2007, 12:30 PM~8359319
> *I like the new paint on the Camaro MUCH better than the green, nice work!
> *



X2! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

41 Chevy Startin tommorrow


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Shouldnt u been working for the buildoff!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I AM BUT THOSE PICS ARE SECRET FOR NOW


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well this is the beginning of mine and i mean beginning lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, I like those mostertrucks! What happend to that 41 chevy?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i still got it, im moving in like 1 week so i packed it away, i left the monster out for something to do


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 03:43 PM~8954217
> *Cool, I like those mostertrucks! What happend to that 41 chevy?
> *


And the buildoff? :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

the buildoff is done u win. I aint got the time or the patience right now for it oh well


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 9 2007, 05:38 AM~8958290
> *the buildoff is done u win. I aint got the time or the patience right now for it oh well
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lots of clean work going on here, some fresh ideas also. keep at it!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i wanna get that kit so i can convert it to a normal ram body :0


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 9 2007, 03:48 AM~8958302
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Thats lame :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You have up Ben? That bites!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well hes rushin me, i dont like to be rushed, i dont care if hes done with his already. so im not as fast as him so what. Speed is not what counts!!!!! If he wants me to continue then i will but thats his call.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what happened to the camaro?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8962066
> *well hes rushin me, i dont like to be rushed, i dont care if hes done with his already.  so im not as fast as him so what.  Speed is not what counts!!!!!  If he wants me to continue then i will but thats his call.
> *


Whell pls do 
I still didnt finish the monte carlo since the body is being an pain in the bum...
And atleast il have some competition then 

Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok tell ya what, im moving out in like 1 week i will get started right after that


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 9 2007, 12:54 PM~8960150
> *Thats lame  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Oct 10 2007, 06:09 AM~8967188
> *ok tell ya what, im moving out in like 1 week i will get started right after that
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice kit


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

This will be my first time touching any plastic in almost 1 month. This is the first project to be done in my new hobby room in my new apartment.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Graet choice! That Merc is a fun kit!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

great lookin models there homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it would be great to see this one finished!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dont worry Shannon it will be,


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Now i know im not as fast and my thread isnt as popular as some of the other builds on here. But Ive had a reall crappy week. I wanted to get more stuff done on this but it was way to hectic around here. anywhoo I shot the primer today


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like those merc kits ....lots of goodies with it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing how tis Merc turns out Ben, keep us posted!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 11 2007, 12:28 PM~9203839
> *Looking forward to seeing how tis Merc turns out Ben, keep us posted!
> *


X-2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Painted Dodge Panther Pink from Testors


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

love the color and about time you posted some work! welcome back to the bench!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame !!!!!!!!!! love the color


oneyed


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Time for some mockups!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

The Merc is Done


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Ben, I gotta say, this is turning out to be your best build yet, EXCELLENT WORK so far!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 24 2007, 05:11 PM~9295723
> *Damn Ben, I gotta say, this is turning out to be your best build yet, EXCELLENT WORK so far!
> *



X2-3-4 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ben, this looks great! You took a risk with that color, but it PAID OFF! Awesome job!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2007, 08:25 PM~9296934
> *X2-3-4  :0  :cheesy:
> *


smartass :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice build.......very clean....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Dope merc! I havnt picked this kit up but what are the "goodies" everyone says it comes with? I like that color on it, that car can wear pink well! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sweet Merc Homie!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2007, 01:21 AM~9298170
> *Sweet Merc Homie!
> *


x2 looks bitchin


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Cars all look good man. Good builds


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Time to get back on my 41 chevy truck


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ITS BODY WORK TIME!!!!!


































THIS IS WHAT I USE AND I LOVE IT, THE BEST IVE USED IN ALONG TIME.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is the final result, still gotts rescribe some door lines and clean it up a bit, and then open the doors maybe


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good. you gonna shave the matching bodyline on the hood to?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i dont know yet I might leave it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice truck!! I like it so far. 

i'd shave the hood line tho.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2007, 07:01 PM~9319392
> *nice truck!!  I like it so far.
> 
> i'd shave the hood line tho.
> *



X 2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

did some wood work on the bed


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin good man, Looks like its comin together. Suicide them doors.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 24 2007, 06:59 PM~9295675
> *The Merc is Done
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks good homie...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 27 2007, 06:36 PM~9318713
> *Here is the final result, still gotts rescribe some door lines and clean it up a bit, and then open the doors maybe
> 
> 
> ...


I love ya 41 truck...I had a real 40 panel truck...many years ago...I miss that old truck.. :uh I love your models Homie....you make me proud... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks bro!!!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 07:02 PM~9447199
> *thanks bro!!!!
> *


you know what would pimp that truck out..... some model aircraft hydraulics....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 13 2007, 07:25 PM~9447402
> *you know what would pimp that truck out..... some model aircraft hydraulics....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG!!!!! Those are kool


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 13 2007, 07:31 PM~9447442
> *OMG!!!!!  Those are kool
> *


let me get you the ful size pic from in a truck.....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

New Lifted silverado


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Cars..Love the 41 truck...Mill City Rules... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks bro. Im off to walmart to do some shopping


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 24 2007, 10:40 AM~9519911
> *thanks bro.  Im off to walmart to do some shopping
> *




Let me know if they have any model supplys in Wal-mart...Later Bro..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

The are no more model stuff at walmart anynmore. Oh well I like my LHS anyways


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

went to walmart the other day and where the models were there were friggin puzzles !!! WTF !!!
but I did find some of the foam sheets though
but my LHS always had more anyways


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

All my current projects


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

All my current projects


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats fuckin killer bro!!!! Sick ass rides!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice truck homie. wanna see it wen its done  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 26 2007, 04:28 PM~9534998
> *Nice truck homie. wanna see it wen its done    :biggrin:
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Fresh Project, Im hoping to leave it at this stance


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Update, did some rear end work to incorporate 56 bel-air tailights


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well got some color on it today, I paint outside and its about 25 out today. I decided on red!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: What type of paint did ya use Bro...?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking cool


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 25 2008, 08:56 AM~9780119
> *:thumbsup: What type of paint did ya use Bro...?
> *



Tamiya Bright Red in the Spray can


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 25 2008, 01:37 PM~9781262
> *Tamiya Bright Red in the Spray can
> *


Thank's I bet that paint is better then Testers..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

any paint is better than the testors enamel crap


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i know everyone will be like what the heck but wait till you see what I have done to the body.... i cant take pics till tommorrow. Gotta let it dry


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good Ben! kick some ass!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well old age has hit the Nomad


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice....Great Age effect.... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Where Have you Gone Bro?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well Im back with new Internet and a new project

Still dont know what the paint will be due to the fact its too cold to paint outside lately. Anyways here is my 64 Impala


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Your Nomad looks very realistic , how did you make it ??? Or is this a Secret ??


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

The Modern Options Rust Antiquing Set


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10011359
> *Well Im back with new Internet and a new project
> 
> Still dont know what the paint will be due to the fact its too cold to paint outside lately.  Anyways here is my 64 Impala
> ...



Nice project ..who makes the 64?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Revell


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 23 2008, 05:09 PM~10012525
> *Revell
> *


Cool...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

more pics of the 57 300


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet Pics...Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup: Sweet projects homes .. How u been homie


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 7 2007, 10:56 AM~8253369
> *Finished my 76 Caprice today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Mill City in the House... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

yes we are, too bad i dont have that caprice anymore. Draulics Im doing good and yourself


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 25 2008, 08:46 PM~10027996
> *yes we are, too bad i dont have that caprice anymore.  Draulics Im doing good and yourself
> *



Just hyburnating :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2008, 07:55 PM~10027570
> *Mill City in the House... :biggrin:
> *




whaz up jim


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Feb 25 2008, 10:36 PM~10028935
> *whaz up jim
> *


Just building my Regal...waiting for spring.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 7 2008, 08:45 AM~9884920
> *Nice....Great Age effect.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 26 2008, 10:54 AM~10032838
> *THANKS GUYS
> *


No Problem your one of us " Mill City" Home Boyz.. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Im finally ready to build a low low

The Beginnings


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks cool Ben!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

more progress


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 23 2008, 04:01 PM~10236375
> *more progress
> 
> 
> ...


i know its a fire rig but what the hell r u goina do to it 
and what kit is it 
that thing would be a fuckin awsome ass custom


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> Im finally ready to build a low low
> 
> The Beginnings
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i love the 41 chevy i think i know what kit ima get next


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

your truck Models are real nice Homie...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That rig has certainly gotten my attention! Can't wait to see what ya do with that one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10237489
> *your truck Models are real nice Homie...
> *



X2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

decal i want made for my Fire Engines


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i like the dodge ram lolo, def. different , i like it. nice work homie


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MORE PICS!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can't wait to see it done


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

gonna be sweet, bro, keep it up!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

After completely butchering the top, My fertile mind come up with this,


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

cool ...I would cut the back more it would make a great Truck...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

finally after about 2 months she's got new chassis and new shoes


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow thats cool. what are you doing , like a sleeper type theem ?all the rust and faded paint cool afect


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well After a BMf job going to hell, I took everything off

my bmf was to old


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 26 2008, 05:44 PM~10509979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that sucks. looks cool in this pic though, looks like your goin for an old stock car look :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Car in game










My model


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dam nice Model Homie :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 10 2008, 10:50 AM~10623206
> *Dam nice Model Homie :biggrin:
> *


X-2  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I just saw a show on the makin of this Car on Discovery Channel It is A great car.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE FREAKN JOB MAN! 


I love this model! Great work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man you killd that kit- sweet looks like you can just race it already .


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

yup...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

just finished today


































More here
http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii139/S...helby%20GT-500/


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 6 2008, 09:24 AM~10811868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Shelby! Is that like 3 square inches of copyrighting on the bottom nose though?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this mustang came out sweeet love the color and racing stripes.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

this is one of those new JADA Model kits, they got this one, a gt40, camaro and a corvette.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie, they build up just like the diecasts look.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow, i like that vette alot.
i remember a few years ago...something had my goin crazy with inspiratin to build that car,[the older one] but i never found it... one day ill get that inspiration again...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

keep up the good work man...the stang is lookin good.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

This will not be another Little Red Wagon!!! Ya seen one ya seen them all!! I am going Custom with Mine!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

neat idea Ben!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats gonna look cool whats the plans for it?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

This "hopefully" will be the stance maybe. Anyways made a bed cover and wing


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you think the wing should be a bit lower?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like that. The wing sets it off kinda like the old Daytonas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

going to come out sick!! ben


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

CANT WAIT UNTILL ITS DONE...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11180615
> *CANT WAIT UNTILL ITS DONE...
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

To the Top with this Model... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hey i have one of those.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hood One been flyin over my house all day, Saw the direct tv one yesterday


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Went for a Weekend Racer Look with this one. Nothing was wired. Wanted a quick non-stress build. I like it. Sponsored by Midwest Auto Parts out of Detroit Michigan.

This was built using the Street Rod kit, not the Gasser.

thanks for looking


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 23 2008, 01:23 PM~11158857
> *This will not be another Little Red Wagon!!!  Ya seen one ya seen them all!!  I am going Custom with Mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN to that shit. looks cool with the daytona wing too. i still gotta get me one of those :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well I started hacking today and this is where I ended up as of now

Still got lots of work left


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats gonna look killer man!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

decided to get rid of the middle pillars. This will have a custom interior and i want it to be seen


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 17 2008, 06:53 AM~11623897
> *decided to get rid of the middle pillars. This will have a custom interior and i want it to be seen
> 
> 
> ...


Good Ideal...I just did the same thing for the same reason...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Its been along time since i even touched a model, Since i found my topic after over an hour of searchin lol. This is my latest project

I Started this well over a year Ago!! Shows ya how slow I am lol. Anyways, Since its gettin Cold out This will become my winter project. I already stretched the frame last year and thats about it. I still have to work on that a little to. It will end up a little lower in the front once i figure it out. I have stripped the chrome from almost all the tanks and stuff. Will be making my own stacks as well, but thats a ways off. Anyways Just wanted to share with you. Thanks for lookin


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rig is gonna be tight !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet work.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that crewcab chevy is gonna be sweet! great wheel choice btw


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------

